

Ask HN - projects that are crazy creative, like http://www.mta.me? - vijayr

This project was posted on HN a while ago (can't remember where I saw it first, but I think it was HN) - http://www.mta.me/  It is beautiful and super creative.  Know of any other projects like this?
======
sidcool
Clickable - <http://www.mta.me>

